# Why does Stripe need SIN number?



## xancholy (Jul 12, 2013)

Canadians, I find it unusual that Stripe needs the registrant's SIN number. 

Does anyone else have an issue providing that personal info to their site?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably got to do with the "anti money laundering" laws in Canada....


----------



## xancholy (Jul 12, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Probably got to do with the "anti money laundering" laws in Canada....


Strange that Paypal doesn't mandate this...


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is some information on why Stripe requires an SIN for Canadian businesses, along with an alternative approval method besides providing your SIN.

https://support.stripe.com/question...-required-to-provide-my-social-insurance-numb


----------

